# intel driver problem



## removed112909 (Feb 23, 2009)

I keep getting a Blue Screen of Death about a 0x00007E error concerning the igxpmp32.sys file. I tried to update the driver but im not sure which driver i need.

It's a Toshiba Tecra A10 laptop and the graphics card listed in the device manager is "Mobile Intel(R) 4 series express chipset family". 

I tried to rollback the driver and the message "No driver files were saved for this driver." 

Could you please help me? 

This message doesnt always appear either. i've been using the laptop since last wednesday and the message never appeared. i left the laptop in prolonged sleep mode during the weekend and when i got back to work the error message appeared. I left the laptop on since 8:30 this morning and no error message appeared so far.

Also, i was using a VGA-DVI adapter to plug an external monitor onthe docking station of the laptop.

Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Can I get the full model # of this laptop?
Bill


----------



## removed112909 (Feb 23, 2009)

it's a toshiba tecra a10 model #PTSB0C-00R00S.
its on a docking station, and i think there is 2 graphic cards in the docking station, identical to each other, but there is a DVI and a VGA port.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Here is your driver list:
http://support.toshiba.ca/support/Download/ln_byModel.asp
Input your make and model
Filter for your OS

Install the Intel Display Driver
I would also install the newer version of the Toshiba Display Device Change Utility

Are you running Vista or XP?
Lewt me know how you make out


----------



## removed112909 (Feb 23, 2009)

Running XP SP3


----------



## removed112909 (Feb 23, 2009)

im running XP SP3. i tried installing the driver from Intel named "Display driver". is it the good one?

Also, i noticed the laptop detects 2 graphics cards, but there is only one VGA port at the back of the laptop, but 2 ports at the back of the docking station


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Yes it will be OK to use that driver.

Are you sure the laptop is detecting 2 graphics cards and not 2 Displays.
What is the Make and Model of this docking station?


----------



## removed112909 (Feb 23, 2009)

the docking station is a Toshiba Express Port Replicator PA3508C-1PRP

In the laptop device manager, under Graphic cards, i see "Mobile Intel(R) 4 series express chipset family" twice.


----------



## removed112909 (Feb 23, 2009)

Also, i noticed, with SIW, under Video in Hardware section, that there is 2 GPUs, the graphics card (Mobile Intel(R) 4 series express chipset family) is the display adapter as well as the video processor.


----------



## removed112909 (Feb 23, 2009)

The blue screen just reappeared, and this time i did nothing to it, it was turned on, and the laptop was connected to an external monitor on the VGA port of the docking station.


----------



## removed112909 (Feb 23, 2009)

The technician supervising my work (im actually in internship so im learning) has suggested swapping the RAM with another laptop. Do you think it could solve the problem?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Did you reinstall the Video Driver?
Here is one from Intel if you wish not to use the Toshiba one:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng

Did you reinstall the updated Toshiba Display Device Change Utility?

Do you get the BSOD without the computer connected to the docking station?
Is your extrnal monitor set below these specs:
*External Support and Max. Colour Support *(dependant On CRT): Up to 2,048 x 1536 x 16.7 million colours

I would use Memtest86+ to test your memory as the video card does share memory from the computer. A link is provided under my signature.

To run the Intel driver your computer should have atleast 1GB of memory.

Trouble shooting your error message:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/330182/

Bill


----------



## removed112909 (Feb 23, 2009)

the computer was connected to the docking station. 
it does have almost 3 GB of memory (2938 MB) 
Also, that driver link did not work for the laptop (driver failed to initalize).
Could you explain what uou mean by External support and max. colour support?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
The external monitor the laptop is connected to can not exceed the resolutions posted above.

What is the resolution settings you have in the Display Properties?

Bill


----------



## removed112909 (Feb 23, 2009)

resolution is 1280 x 1024, color is 32 bits. the monitor is a cornea mp704, but the same message appeared on a viewsonic ViewPanel VG191b

also, memtest didnt detect any errors.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Do you get this error without it connected to the docking station?
Did you reinstall the updated Toshiba Display Device Change Utility*?

When you ran Memtest86+, how many cycles did you run it for?
Bill


----------



## removed112909 (Feb 23, 2009)

i reinstalled the driver and i still didnt try to remove it from the docking station, but i will.

What do you mean by cycles?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Memtest will run forever if you let it, but it is always a good idea to let it run on atleast 6cycles (Passes, Test).

I am not totally sure if the docking station, your external monitor, or the laptop itself is causing the issue.

The Docking station needs no drivers, so I can almost take this out of the equation.
Your external monitor needs no drivers (XP Provides them usually). You also state the resolution is within specs. So this takes the monitor (almost) out of the equation.

So, my feeling is we have narrowed it down to the laptop, but I need to know if the Laptop (BY ITSELF) is causing the issue.
Bill


----------



## removed112909 (Feb 23, 2009)

right now, the laptop is by itself (no docking station / ext. monitor) ill tell you if the blue screen ever comes back


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Keep me posted.
Bill


----------



## removed112909 (Feb 23, 2009)

do you know where i could find the specs about the resolution of that driver please?

Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
It is located on the spec sheet:
http://support.toshiba.ca/support/techsupport/center/main.asp?displaytype=specs
Under Display Systems

Do you have an issue with it not connected to the docking station?


----------



## removed112909 (Feb 23, 2009)

i did no tget any issues yet


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi:wave:,
Sorry for the delayray:.
For some reason I am not receiving your replies:4-dontkno

So you are not getting any BSOD's with this diconnected from the docking station?

Can I have a look at your minidump files? (C:\Windows.Minidump)
Please zip them and attach them to the thread.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## removed112909 (Feb 23, 2009)

sorry, i was away from the office (had to go back to school) but i didnt hear anything crashes now that im back... i dunno what hppened. thanks


----------

